# Canon Pixma Pro 100



## ChrisASG (Aug 6, 2016)

So I am new to t-shirts and the forum. I have a question about dye sublimation.

I own a Canon Pixma Pro 100 printer and it uses dye based inks. I use it for my photography work and it produces some amazing images.

I am wondering if it would be a good printer for doing dye sublimation prints? Can I use the standard Canon CLI inks or would I have to replace them with some other inks?

Any help is greatly appreciated as I am getting ready to order my heat press and want to get everything I need at once.

Also, what is the best transfer paper to print to for dye sub?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Chris you are heading for a fail.
IMO dont muck about, dont cause yourself hassle, get a Ricoh with sawgrass ink and do it properly after reading a lot more of these posts. it may not be what you want to hear but it will save you heartache.


----------



## ChrisASG (Aug 6, 2016)

I have no problem buying a new printer, just wanted to ensure that I was not spending money on something I didn't need.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ChrisASG said:


> So I am new to t-shirts and the forum. I have a question about dye sublimation.
> 
> I own a Canon Pixma Pro 100 printer and it uses dye based inks. I use it for my photography work and it produces some amazing images.
> 
> ...


Canon printers cannot be used for dye sublimation as they do not have piezo electric print heads which transport inks based on electric charge, and not heat like Canon and HP models do.

As such these type of thermal print heads cause the sublimation process to begin even before the ink hits the paper .... NG.

Dye sublimation inks are not the same as conventional dye inks found commonly in stock factory inkjet printers.

Just FYI in the US you don't have to buy Sawgrass inks that cost 5X what everybody sells their inks for, and still get color management support for them and and technical support.

Your choices are Epson and Ricoh if you want a desktop printer. And there are now choices outside of Sawgrass for both manufacturers product now.


----------



## ChrisASG (Aug 6, 2016)

What about the Epson Artisan 1430? Been spying one of them for some time and wonder if it will support Dye Sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ChrisASG said:


> What about the Epson Artisan 1430? Been spying one of them for some time and wonder if it will support Dye Sublimation.


Yes it will support sublimation. 

https://www.cobraink.com


----------



## ChrisASG (Aug 6, 2016)

mgparrish said:


> Yes it will support sublimation.
> 
> https://www.cobraink.com


Can you recommend a specific ink, preferably in a continuous supply system for the Epson Artisan 1430?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ChrisASG said:


> Can you recommend a specific ink, preferably in a continuous supply system for the Epson Artisan 1430?


I did, check the webpage link in the _sublimation_ section.

The inks have nothing to do with a CIS other than they are inks. CIS can put any inks that work in Epson in it.


https://www.cobraink.com/ink/6_color_Sublimation.htm

https://www.cobraink.com/Printers/epson1430.htm


----------



## ChrisASG (Aug 6, 2016)

mgparrish said:


> I did, check the webpage link in the _sublimation_ section.
> 
> The inks have nothing to do with a CIS other than they are inks. CIS can put any inks that work in Epson in it.
> 
> ...


After I posted that, I saw the link and followed it. I think I found what I need. I have to do some more research into dye sub printing.


----------

